# 41 rollfast ,



## walter branche (Nov 29, 2015)

just bought this rollfast , what type of drum brake is on it ?? , it has a 2 speed new departure , rear end , is it suspossed to be a tank bike?  any thoughts comments or suggestions ?  !! thank you


----------



## catfish (Nov 29, 2015)

Looks like a Schwinn brake from the photo. Not all Rollfasts came with tanks. Like most MFGs they sold tankless models. 



walter branche said:


> View attachment 254201just bought this rollfast , what type of drum brake is on it ?? , it has a 2 speed new departure , rear end , is it suspossed to be a tank bike?  any thoughts comments or suggestions ?  !! thank you


----------



## walter branche (Nov 29, 2015)

thank you was it worth 400.00??


----------



## buickmike (Nov 29, 2015)

Mr.Branche : can we see the brake lever? I am looking for old prewar Schwinn lever. Thanks.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 29, 2015)

$400 is a Great deal.  I'd but that all day long at that price


----------



## catfish (Nov 29, 2015)

Yes. 



walter branche said:


> thank you was it worth 400.00??


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 30, 2015)

Looks like a great buy, sweet bike.


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 1, 2015)

thanks everyone , i am going on its 1st ride in a few moments , it came without rack or tank ,  please let me know of a similar bike so i can compare . any effort is appreciated, i was going to sell the bike , and everytime .I look at it ,it is like a rescued feral animal , i need some delta defender side reflectors , and rear lense. there is a new bedford licence plate along with a trick reflector,among other items , bike has been in rafters for many years ,thanks for any help , thoughts or ideas , most appreciated . YEA CABE ,  bike bozo , also know as walter branche


----------



## mrg (Dec 1, 2015)

Lets see some more pics of your new toy.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2015)

Shorty levers are bringing like $700.00, no?


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 1, 2015)

*the bike*










all kinds of cool stuff on this


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 1, 2015)

bikebozo said:


> View attachment 254753View attachment 254754View attachment 254755View attachment 254756all kinds of cool stuff on this









here it is the rear rack is cool , any thoughts or comments welcome , this sure does ride nice ,quuiet and smooth


----------



## buickmike (Dec 1, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Shorty levers are bringing like $700.00, no?




Ya I can see why they would- you hardly ever see em
But all I need to finish mine is top half of clamp! Then I can start to look for EA horn button. That shouldn't. Be too hard. Thanks Walter for pics.


----------

